# Strange - Won't record NBC Nightly News



## JPin (Jul 27, 2007)

I go to Guide, select 5:30pm local channel's NBC Nightly news, click to record the series, and it shows in the prioritizer as priority one, but doesn't show in the schedular's To-Do list. I did a system reset, tried deleting and re-adding as above, and nothing. I finally did a manual schedule for 1/2 hour and that's showing up. But why can't I schedule this show? (No overlap and again it's priority 1.) Strange....

UPDATE: Here's some further info. The manual record was successful, however, when I pick it out of the list of recorded programs, the next screen shows:
MANUAL 5:30-6:00pm
KSBY 6

NBC Nightly News None
Action News at 6 None

Could it be that the program guide is confused? It looks like it thinks the show has two titles. The second one is actually the following program on channel 6 at 6:00-6:30pm. It all looks OK in the guide, just funny on this particular screen. ????


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

JPin
I have been unable to set a series record on that program for the past 2 months. As I had run into the same problem since Nov 05 on my local news I just set a manual record. I had a similar problem a year or 2 back when They had changed the name from NBC Evening News with Tom Brokaw to NBC Evening News.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

My R15 does record NBC Nightly News, but I've had to delete it from the prioritizer more than once, and reschedule it, to keep it working. Something in the guide data is changing resulting in the series link for that show to stop working.

Mine has been working for awhile now. If you have not done so yet, with the series scheduled go into the prioritizer and delete the show, then reschedule it from the guide.

Carl


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

carl6 said:


> My R15 does record NBC Nightly News, but I've had to delete it from the prioritizer more than once, and reschedule it, to keep it working. Something in the guide data is changing resulting in the series link for that show to stop working.
> 
> Mine has been working for awhile now. If you have not done so yet, with the series scheduled go into the prioritizer and delete the show, then reschedule it from the guide.
> 
> Carl


CARL,

I have no SL in Prioritizer. If I try to set a SL on my Local NBC or on the National (East) by going to guide and pressing R I get a "Record" indication on the guide.

If I again press R to set a SL, I get a momentary ((R)) then it goes back to nothing. I reported this back 2 updates ago and when I saw your post I tried it again and it still does not take. I just use a manual record and it's all good.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

you might already have a series link set up, check your priortizer, if one is there delete it then try making a new one.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> CARL,
> 
> I have no SL in Prioritizer. If I try to set a SL on my Local NBC or on the National (East) by going to guide and pressing R I get a "Record" indication on the guide.
> 
> If I again press R to set a SL, I get a momentary ((R)) then it goes back to nothing. I reported this back 2 updates ago and when I saw your post I tried it again and it still does not take. I just use a manual record and it's all good.


If you really don't have anything in the prioritizer (not the to-do list), then I don't know what is happening. Maybe a "reset everything" is in order - but that will wipe any recordings.

Carl


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Yeah, I just tried after last nights DL. It showed it in spot 1 in prioritizer but not in TODO. I deleted it, went into guide and used the R to set, it took the (R)) but again no show in TODO. I went into the prioritizer and when I entered it to check episodes, it BOINKS and says none found and gives you the option to delete. I then went out and checked guide, it is marked to record. I went back i and deleted it in prioritizer and set up my manual record. It works fine for me, I just posted as I saw someone else mention it. I'd rather not RESET, if that's the worst error I can find, I'm a happy camper.


----------



## JPin (Jul 27, 2007)

ISWIZ said:


> Yeah, I just tried after last nights DL. It showed it in spot 1 in prioritizer but not in TODO. I deleted it, went into guide and used the R to set, it took the (R)) but again no show in TODO. I went into the prioritizer and when I entered it to check episodes, it BOINKS and says none found and gives you the option to delete. I then went out and checked guide, it is marked to record. I went back i and deleted it in prioritizer and set up my manual record. It works fine for me, I just posted as I saw someone else mention it. I'd rather not RESET, if that's the worst error I can find, I'm a happy camper.


Except that I did try a reset (thru settings menu) and it didn't fix the problem. On a R15-500 with current x114a software. Since I'm not the only one having the issue...obviously there's some problem. I still wonder, if you look at my original post, why the program has two titles, and if that's the problem with trying to record via a series watch. I dunno, I'm relatively new to DTV (former Tivo'er).


----------

